# Rebuilt O gauge holiday layout



## LASH1025 (Nov 17, 2017)

Finally, I'm forcing myself to sit down and post! My parents always had a train layout around the Christmas tree when I was little that I always enjoyed and after becoming a parent years back myself, I wanted to continue the tradition.

My first attempt was a huge triangle shaped board roughly 6.5' x 8' that was massively overbuilt (because I didn't know any better) and weighed a ton (even cut in two pieces) and sported an old Lionel G scale 0-4-0. I had lots of plans and high hopes for this layout however a furniture purchase rendered it's dimensions unusable.

My second attempt I posted on this forum just last year (I'll try to edit this post later to link the thread.) My new dimension constrains were 7.5' x 5' and I decided to make the transition to O gauge. I spent a lot of time planning and building the layout only to find it still a back breaker to move (again even in two pieces) and the train stayed out of view for longer than I would have liked on the layout (as well as other issues).

I had gained some skill in wood working this summer and decided to let last years layout rest in peace after only one season. I decided that Atlas O42 was my target radius. Anything bigger and I'd be looking at not much more than an oval and anything smaller made even 12" passenger cars look silly going around them (to me). After a couple months of playing around with a layout editor I found the following to be the most appealing option:







I'm not quite sure what I want to do with that open ended switch yet but I need a side track of some sort for an older gantry crane (with the manual switches) that I picked up years back and a track that'll activate a dump car.

I decided that I absolutely was not dealing with a multi board design for this layout and it needed to be light. I decided to go with a nice piece of sanded and primed, 7 layer, 1/2" plywood as the top and used finishing wood 1" x X's for the frame. I was (and more importantly my wife was) very happy with the result.





















I then used 1/4" (3/16") plywood and 1 by's for the elevation and supports.






















I am very happy with the results so far. I am a bit further along then this last picture shows but I don't have an up to date picture. I plan to keep this thread updated and get some updated pictures posted soon!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Looks like your plan is coming together. Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks cool, maybe throw a little tunnel in, just for some added interest.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2018)

The new layout looks really good. Please post pics as you make progress on it.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

That looks really nice, you're running out of time though - lol. Please keep pics of progress coming.


----------



## LASH1025 (Nov 17, 2017)

Quick progress update. I haven't made much since my previous post because of it being difficult working around the tree but hope to start speeding things along now. I still need to glue the supports in place and screw the track down which is next on my list. Then I'd like to get the side track and gantry crane in place. I was going to try cutting a piece of 40" Atlas flex track in half for crane to role on since my side track is curved.


----------

